# Lifestyle Seasons Cubing (Australia)



## TimMc (Nov 5, 2013)

*Lifestyle Seasons Summer 2014 (Australia)*

Hello Aussie cubers!

Lifestyle Seasons Summer 2014 will take place on Saturday the 11th of January, 2014.

10am to 4pm

Events: 2-3 rounds of 2x2. 3x3, OH, and Pyra. Possibly 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7 and BLD depending one who wants to do what and how much time we have available.

Lunch: 1pm to 2pm (sandwiches, BBQ)

Registration will be limited to *40 competitors*. The venue comfortably fits 50 people (30 competitors + friends and family).

Registration fee: $10 (competitors)

More info: speedcubing.com.au

Tim.


----------



## andojay (Nov 5, 2013)

any date really. 
but January preferred, so I can make a certain someone attend
10am-4pm in case people are running late because of trains and/or traffic


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2013)

TimMc said:


> pyra



I'm in!

As long as it's a weekend I can probably make those 3 days so I won't waste the poll by voting. If it's a week day I prefer the December date.

Also, can I register in advance so I don't miss the 30 person cutoff due to all the Tarneit cubers?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 5, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Also, can I register in advance so I don't miss the 30 person cutoff due to all the Tarneit cubers?



I'll try to get an indication of how many want to attend using the poll and then announce it. Likely to be 11th of January. Just not sure how many will show up. 20-30?

Tim.


----------



## bran (Nov 5, 2013)

Tarneit, Oh yeah! 11th of January sounds good hopefully I'll be able to get a good average


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2013)

Any dates in Feb too? Just in case.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 5, 2013)

joey said:


> Any dates in Feb too? Just in case.



Pretty much any Saturday but would prefer earlier....

Tim.


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Pretty much any Saturday but would prefer earlier....
> 
> Tim.



Sure. I'd just love to be able to compete when I visit.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 7, 2013)

January 11th has been confirmed with Lifestyle Seasons. 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Nov 7, 2013)

Woot! Thanks Tim


----------



## Dene (Nov 7, 2013)

joey said:


> Sure. I'd just love to be able to compete when I visit.



What's all this hmmm????


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2013)

Dene said:


> What's all this hmmm????



Shhh


----------



## joey (Nov 7, 2013)

Dene said:


> What's all this hmmm????



I'm planning a trip to Oztralia.


----------



## Dene (Nov 7, 2013)

joey said:


> I'm planning a trip to Oztralia.



zounds zuper


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello,
I just Wanted to ask if you will be running anything in Canberra any time soon,
also I may have a venue here in Canberra, about 3 times bigger than the one you had at nationals, also it has a stage.
Contact me by pm if you want more details


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Hello,
> I just Wanted to ask if you will be running anything in Canberra any time soon,
> also I may have a venue here in Canberra, about 3 times bigger than the one you had at nationals, also it has a stage.
> Contact me by pm if you want more details



Try contacting Jayden McNeill. Organising a competition is not the role of the Melbourne delegates. Your venue sounds fine if free, but very expensive if not. Size does not need to be larger than nats. Talk to some Canberra cubers about it and if you develop it seriously, contact Dene/TimMc with dates and transport information.


----------



## Faz (Nov 11, 2013)

Feb comp might mean Giovanni + Joey attend


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2013)

Joey is coming January even if another comp announced for Feb I think.

Don't you have spec maths exam today?


----------



## Faz (Nov 11, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Joey is coming January even if another comp announced for Feb I think.
> 
> Don't you have spec maths exam today?



lolyep, it was at 3 though.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 11, 2013)

its a maybe from me more then likely no but lets keep hope
actually if it the venue and all that is already confirmed then maybe yes!


----------



## TimMc (Nov 17, 2013)

Announcing...

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 17, 2013)

First registration (except for Tim)


----------



## TimMc (Nov 17, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> First registration (except for Tim)



I might send out an e-mail and promote this competition if we don't already have 30 people sign up within a week. 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 17, 2013)

Haha I think we'll be alright. Although how can we confirm every single one of them will rock up?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 17, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Haha I think we'll be alright. Although how can we confirm every single one of them will rock up?



I'd prefer it if experienced cubers show up and are reliable. I was going to use Paypal to avoid no-shows...

There might be sponsorship with cubes for participants. So if someone doesn't rock up they won't get the cube. I might take them off future gift lists for the next couple of competitions unless they inform me that they can no longer attend before registration closes.

Tim.


----------



## andojay (Nov 17, 2013)

TimMc said:


> I might send out an e-mail and promote this competition if we don't already have 30 people sign up within a week.
> 
> Tim.


Make an event through the facebook group/page?


----------



## contacube (Nov 20, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Feb comp might mean Giovanni + Joey attend



Yeah, today i've bought the flight, i'll be there from 29 of janaury to 18 of february  It will be AWESOME to compete,but in any case i'd like to meet you all just for some cubing if you want


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2013)

contacube said:


> Yeah, today i've bought the flight, i'll be there from 29 of janaury to 18 of february  It will be AWESOME to compete,but in any case i'd like to meet you all just for some cubing if you want



Joey is coming in February too. Someone organise a February comp!


----------



## andojay (Nov 20, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Joey is coming in February too. Someone organise a February comp!



I'm already on it!


----------



## bran (Nov 20, 2013)

Do you just pay for it at the spot or have I missed anything?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2013)

bran said:


> Do you just pay for it at the spot or have I missed anything?



At the competition. I really hope Jay and Kirt come, now that you are


----------



## bran (Nov 20, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> At the competition. I really hope Jay and Kirt come, now that you are



For the last time I'm not that fast, I average around 11 (+- 0.3) and both of them are sub-10. Also, I suck under pressure so add 2 seconds for that and 2 seconds because I suck at using stackmats so I'll get an average of around 15 seconds which is no way comparable to either of them


----------



## Deleted member 22748 (Nov 22, 2013)

hi there iam krish here dude wats up?


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 22, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> At the competition. I really hope Jay and Kirt come, now that you are



I hope Jay doesn't come so I can actually win 2x2 again. 

Edit: Oh and btw Kirt has already registered.  And so has Homie G-Unit...


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 22, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> I hope Jay doesn't come so I can actually win 2x2 again.
> 
> Edit: Oh and btw Kirt has already registered.  And so has Homie G-Unit...



Dene used to always register with that name


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2013)

krishnasai said:


> hi there iam krish here dude wats up?



hey man krish iam dene here im gud how are u?


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 25, 2013)

i can't go because i live in California but you should do 4BLD. just a suggestion


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 25, 2013)

bran said:


> For the last time I'm not that fast, I average around 11 (+- 0.3) and both of them are sub-10. Also, I suck under pressure so add 2 seconds for that and 2 seconds because I suck at using stackmats so I'll get an average of around 15 seconds which is no way comparable to either of them



Same as me 

Lets 1v1 solo mid.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 25, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Same as me
> 
> Lets 1v1 solo mid.



1v1 me baron/roshan scrub (if you play LoL/DotA2, PM me Jarvis!)

Anyway Raza is lying, I saw him completely averaging sub 10 at the meetup with my own eyes and Jason can confirm.


----------



## bran (Nov 25, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> 1v1 me baron/roshan scrub (if you play LoL/DotA2, PM me Jarvis!)
> 
> Anyway Raza is lying, I saw him completely averaging sub 10 at the meetup with my own eyes and Jason can confirm.



C'mon you guys promised not to tell anybody. There goes all my trust on you


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 25, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> 1v1 me baron/roshan scrub (if you play LoL/DotA2, PM me Jarvis!)
> 
> Anyway Raza is lying, I saw him completely averaging sub 10 at the meetup with my own eyes and Jason can confirm.



I used to play dota 1/dota 2 and LoL, quit all.

How could you Raza :O


----------



## TimMc (Nov 27, 2013)

There are *4 places remaining*!

You'll go onto a waiting list (i.e. pending approval) if you're not one of the first thirty to register.

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 27, 2013)

Gonna miss this one. Best of luck to everyone who will be competing :tu


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 27, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Gonna miss this one. Best of luck to everyone who will be competing :tu



NOOOOO!!! YESSSS!!!


----------



## TimMc (Nov 28, 2013)

*26/40 competitors!*

Registration closes on the 01/01/2014.

I have raised the limit to 40 competitors. The *first 30 competitors* will receive a Moyu WeiLong.

Tim.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 28, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Gonna miss this one. Best of luck to everyone who will be competing :tu



YESSSSS JAY ISN'T COMING
NOOOOO IM NOT EITHER


edit: haha now i am


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 1, 2013)

TimMc has added a "psych sheet" akin to cubingusa here: http://speedcubing.com.au/LifestyleSeasonsSummer2014/wca/

Thanks TimMc!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 6, 2013)

Screw 5x5 we have that every comp.

SKEWB PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Screw 5x5 we have that every comp.
> 
> SKEWB PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE



yeah 2 rounds of skewb please.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

I just noticed there's 5-7 on competitors sheet.

Screw that, can easily fit Skewb instead kk


----------



## TimMc (Dec 7, 2013)

Something from this schedule would need to be dropped to have time for Skewb: http://www.speedcubing.com.au/LifestyleSeasonsSummer2014/schedule/

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

Don't need 3 rounds Pyra lol.
2 is plenty.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 7, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Don't need 3 rounds Pyra lol.
> 2 is plenty.



We could drop the 2nd round of Pyra and 2x2 to free up 30 minutes for Skewb.

14:30 - 14:50 Skewb (Combined First) with 8 competitors?
Push other events forward 10 min.
15:40 - 15:50 Skewb (Final) with 4 competitors.

To figure out whether it's feasible to host two rounds in 20 minutes and 10 minutes I'd need to know:

how long it will take to scramble a Skewb
how long it will take to solve a Skewb on average
how many competitors will compete

35 competitors have already signed up. The limit is 40 and I'm anticipating that some people might not show up at the last minute.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

I think we only need one round of Pyra dropped for Skewb. Set a 30s cutoff. Probably 10 competitors max.

If we really need more time, drop 2 of the Pyra rounds I guess.

A Skewb round would take less time that a Pyra round for two reasons. Less competitors, easier running, and I can scramble Skewb faster than a Pyra.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

Can't edit my post because of my ****ty browser. Not sure if you edited your post or I just skimmed.

If you rush me through I can scramble all Skewbs by the time they get back to me. I will hopefully average 8~ by the comp. I got to 15 seconds with about 20 solves practise so I'd be surprised to see anyone take over 30 seconds.

5-10 competitors, 35~ solve+inspection on average.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 7, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Set a 30s cutoff. Probably 10 competitors max.



Dropped 2nd round of 2x2 and Pyra. Added Skewb with 50s cut-off, 2m hard:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/LifestyleSeasonsSummer2014/schedule/

I've added yourself and Feliks to Skewb. Anyone else?

I'll send out an e-mail some time...

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks Tim, I've done 130 solves today, I was expecting a single round. This is awesome :tu
Dene messaged me about buying one so I assume he'll compete.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 7, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Dene messaged me about buying one so I assume he'll compete.



I'll see if I still have the one I bought off you. If so, he can have it tomorrow lol... have there been any improvements in the design?

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 7, 2013)

Wait, so we're sacrificing a round of pyraminx and 2x2 for 2 rounds of skewb?

There wouldn't be many competitors for skewb, and it's a fast event, couldn't we just have 1 round of it cutting into lunch and keep 3 rounds for 2x2 (and possibly pyraminx, not as important though. )? Or could we cut setup down - is it really going to take an hour?

Obviously I'm very biased and just want as many chances to get a good 2x2 average when Jay isn't there as possible, but I just think it's silly to have the same number of rounds of Skewb, an event we've never done before that's unlikely to be popular, as we do of the popular, competitive events 2x2 and pyraminx.

Edit: Could you add me to skewb though?


----------



## Dene (Dec 7, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Thanks Tim, I've done 130 solves today, I was expecting a single round. This is awesome :tu
> Dene messaged me about buying one so I assume he'll compete.



No way in hell I'm competing >.< I hope that was a joke on your part 

Unfortunately, as delegate, technically I need to know how to scramble one of these things (and it would be helpful to know how to solve one). Can't learn without an actual puzzle >.<


----------



## TimMc (Dec 7, 2013)

Dene said:


> Can't learn without an actual puzzle >.<



Same! It turns out that I gave my Skewbs away a few years ago.

@Tim Major: Would you have a couple handy? 

Tim.

EDIT: Avon has one. Using it atm.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 7, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Wait, so we're sacrificing a round of pyraminx and 2x2 for 2 rounds of skewb?



If we only have around 8 competitors for Skewb then I'll just reduce it to one round and put 2x2 second round back in.

EDIT: *It's official* --> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=LifestyleSeasonsSummer2014 <-- Skewb

Tim.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 8, 2013)

Put me down for skewb.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 8, 2013)

will we have skewb at canberra summer


----------



## TimMc (Dec 8, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> will we have skewb at canberra summer



I'm not sure yet.

Tim.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 8, 2013)

TimMc said:


> I'm not sure yet.
> 
> Tim.



Please?


----------



## TimMc (Dec 8, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Please?



I've added it as a "possible" event for Canberra. Feliks, Jayden and yourself have been added.

If, on the 1st of January 2014, Skewb is an official event then I'll revise the schedule on the 1st of January 2014 and we can try to host it.

Tim.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 9, 2013)

Skewb for me pls.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok since I have barely anything to do these holidays and there's Skewb, I'm hopefully going to go.


----------



## Dene (Dec 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Ok since I have barely anything to do these holidays and there's Skewb, I'm hopefully going to go.



:tu


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Ok since I have barely anything to do these holidays and there's Skewb, I'm hopefully going to go.



Not cool dude, not cool.

You're good at Skewb


----------



## ottozing (Dec 12, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Not cool dude, not cool.
> 
> You're good at Skewb



You have a slight edge on me right now though 

PS. Can you sell me a LanLan skewb at the comp?  Preferably black, but for a short puzzle like skewb I can adjust.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 12, 2013)

I only have one LanLan and it constantly locks and pops. Sticking with it because it's better than QJs but.. :/


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll do skewb


----------



## TimMc (Dec 24, 2013)

1 round of Skewb.... will need to sort out 4x4 first round (15 minutes short by my estimates).

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 24, 2013)

Saw schedule, why not start the events earlier? 75 minutes between start of rego and first event?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Saw schedule, why not start the events earlier? 75 minutes between start of rego and first event?



Registration starts at 9:45am.

We'll be setting up the venue at 9am. There's no access to the venue before this time.

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 5, 2014)

Who would like to Carpool?

So far I'm taking: Dene, Luke, (Jarvis, Jay?)

Who else is driving?

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 7, 2014)

The schedule has been updated:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/LifestyleSeasonsSummer2014/schedule/

Lunch is now at noon. The first rounds of Pyraminx and 4x4 have been swapped.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 10, 2014)

Going to be a news story about lifestyles on channel ten soon. "And coming up, 8x year old Nana competing against the world champ"


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh god it was terrible. Got it recorded for anyone who missed it.


----------



## Faz (Jan 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Oh god it was terrible. Got it recorded for anyone who missed it.



Hahaha what do you expect from the media?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 10, 2014)

Watch out Feliks, Adelina is coming!!!

I bet her 3x3 times have improved in the last month more than yours!


----------



## ottozing (Jan 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Oh god it was terrible. Got it recorded for anyone who missed it.



Send it to me. Sounds wanderful.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 10, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Send it to me. Sounds wanderful.



Sorry but you weren't intended to say yes. I cbf uploading.


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Oh god it was terrible. Got it recorded for anyone who missed it.



I wanna see it


----------



## ottozing (Jan 10, 2014)

rock1313 said:


> I wanna see it



Unfortunately Tim is a willy. No video for us D:


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 10, 2014)

damn u Tim


----------



## TimMc (Jan 10, 2014)

I thought it was pretty good. 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 10, 2014)

TimMc said:


> I thought it was pretty good.
> 
> Tim.



"Nimble fingered Nana going head to head with world champion tomorrow"
next set
"Nimble fingered Nana aiming to become Rubik's cube champ"


----------



## TimMc (Jan 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> "Nimble fingered Nana going head to head with world champion tomorrow"
> next set
> "Nimble fingered Nana aiming to become Rubik's cube champ"



Yeah, the segues were a bit corny but the actual piece/interview was good. 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2014)

Come on guys, don't be lazy.


----------



## andojay (Jan 10, 2014)

thanks dene

That wasn't that bad. it' was pretty well done. :tu

Also did anyone need to be picked up from the (Hoppers Crossing) Station...?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 10, 2014)

Goals

222: new pb average
333: new pb average (unlikely)
444: sub 59 average
pyra: sub 4 average, OcR single (no tip scramble pls?)
skewb: sub 10 average, OcR single
OH: no chance of beating either PB


I NEED TO MAKE LOGICAL101'S FANTASY SELECTION OF ME WORTH IT


----------



## KarlCubing (Jan 11, 2014)

Hahahah i saw the news report. She didnt talk much though.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 11, 2014)

KarlCubing said:


> Hahahah i saw the news report. She didnt talk much though.



It's a bit difficult when English isn't her first language...

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 11, 2014)

JAYDEN MCNEILL 4.27 SKEWB WR SINGLE OMG OMG OMG YAYYYY


----------



## Iggy (Jan 11, 2014)

29.73 4x4 OcR average by Feliks


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 29.73 4x4 OcR average by Feliks



Saw that :O

But cubecomps is wrong, Jay only got WR skewb single, not average.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 11, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> JAYDEN MCNEILL 4.27 SKEWB WR SINGLE OMG OMG OMG YAYYYY



OMG JAY <3



kclejeune said:


> Saw that :O
> 
> But cubecomps is wrong, Jay only got WR skewb single, not average.



Cubecomps doesn't update too often I don't think. So it didn't update for the latest WR.


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> OMG JAY <3
> 
> 
> 
> Cubecomps doesn't update too often I don't think. So it didn't update for the latest WR.



Ohhh I see. Either way you get to keep the average


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 11, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Ohhh I see. Either way you get to keep the average



Not until Blizzard Town competes! There are maybe 3 people going who can beat my average!


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Not until Blizzard Town competes! There are maybe 3 people going who can beat my average!



True. You better take a screenshot of your current WCA profile, and make it your desktop wallpaper forever XD

And btw faz casual sub 7 average


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 11, 2014)

Feliks 9.03 OH


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 11, 2014)

24.66 4x4 single WR by Feliks :O


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 11, 2014)

His Yaudux sucked but rekt Sebastien by 0.01


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jan 11, 2014)

0.01? no way..


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> 24.66 4x4 single WR by Feliks :O



HOLY GOD


----------



## SweetSolver (Jan 11, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> 24.66 4x4 single WR by Feliks :O



Smashed Seb by a whole millisecond. Yey, go Faz xD


----------



## Iggy (Jan 11, 2014)

29.23 4x4 average, too. So close to WR wow.


----------



## KarlCubing (Jan 11, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> JAYDEN MCNEILL 4.27 SKEWB WR SINGLE OMG OMG OMG YAYYYY



Gooood job jay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andojay (Jan 11, 2014)

Photos from the awesome photographer Luke

Lifestyle Seasons summer


----------



## TimMc (Jan 11, 2014)

http://au.tv.yahoo.com/sunrise/video/watch/20695489/outside-the-box/


----------



## Brest (Jan 11, 2014)

*Jayden McNeill* - Lifestyle Seasons Summer 2014



Spoiler: 8.22 3x3 single






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]VPyXXUgF21M[/youtubehd]


 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 U L' F U2 R D L U R D U

y' x' // inspection
R' F R U L U L y U r U' r' // Xcross
U2' R' U' R L' U L // 2nd pair
y L u L' u' L' // 3rd pair
y' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.22	48	5.84	53	6.45	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.02	11	5.45	12	5.94		Cross+1/F2L	39.8%	42.3%	38.7%
F2L	5.08	26	5.12	31	6.10		F2L/Total	61.8%	54.2%	58.5%
LL	3.14	22	7.01	22	7.01		LL/Total	38.2%	45.8%	41.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 U L' F U2 R D L U R D U

y' x' // inspection
R' F R U L U L y U r U' r' // Xcross
U' U' R' U' R L' U L // 2nd pair
y L u L' u' L' // 3rd pair
y' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 1.22 2x2 single






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]9hvGfDAJ7C0[/youtubehd]


 R' U2 F U2 R U2 R' U' F R U'

x2 // inspection
R' F' U' R' U' R U2 // finish
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.22	7	5.74[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Dene (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm a good delegate

(I hope Luke doesn't mind me borrowing this picture)


----------



## TimMc (Jan 12, 2014)

Results are in! Blizzard comp finished 

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/feliks-zemdegs-wins-lifestyle-seasons-summer-2014

Tim.


----------

